# Surround/rear thoughts and placement



## dpnaugle (Feb 19, 2007)

I am thinking about getting the Paradigm ADP 590's to complete my 5.1 system. I have no room for floor or book shelf rear speakers. I plan to mount the ADP's slightly forward of my seating position 6" below the ceiling. My TV and seating are opposite each other against the wall in a 15x15x8 room. There are constraint that demand the ADP be that high on the wall, approx 7' to center, however none for front to back positioning.

set up currently:

Denon 2807
Studio 60-front
cc590- center
svs sb-12 plus

Is this is a reasonable way to round out to 5.1

Thanks

Don


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

When you say you have no room for floor or bookshelf rears, are you saying you can't mount ANYTHING on the back wall??

if so then you're of course limited to the side walls, unless an in-ceiling speaker will work.

I have tried side wall mounting towards the rear of the room and personally, I found the setup far less than desirable. (Pictures)

The problem I have, is that most 'surround' speakers are out-of phase di-pole designs. So you don't really hear a lot coming from them.

I've also got a hang up that 'surround' sound is supposed to 'surround' me - with my current setup - I NEVER hear stuff from behind, always on the sides, and they're pretty easy to locate too...

If it's at all possible, i'd put your surrounds on the rear wall.

I couldn't pull up specs off paradigms site for the new ADP 590', but if they are like the traditional designs, they are not angled at all , or barely -

You dont see it in my pics, but I also have a pair of ADP V2 surrounds, and before the shots were taken I had them on folding tables right behind and to the sides of the loveseat.

That setup worked AMAZINGLY well, for my tastes.
what was really cool was that since the ADP V2's are side firing - if you sit right in front of it, you don't hear a speaker blaring in your ear. in fact, since the 'other' surround speaker is basically pointing right at you, you hear that one instead.

This created a really immersive experience (For me)

I know this goes against what the official (Dolby/THX) reccomendations are - So I wouldn't fault you if you went 'side only', but in my system, that left me yearning for 7.1 in order to fill in the rear.

I've got to mount my ADP's to the rear wall, and once I do, I'll experiment with 7 vs 5 to see if a rear-only 5.1 system is satisfactory.


----------

